# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  The first thing you did in your first LD?

## mattbrox

I'm hoping to have my first LD soon, tonight in fact. So I'd like to know the first thing you did on your first LD  :smiley:

----------


## Chookie

I failed..   ::D: 

What I did, was, without any additional RC's or anything for dream stabilization, I tried to push my finger trough a chair. It bumped, and I woke up  ::D:  ...

I hope you have your first LD soon, and plenty more!  :smiley:

----------


## IndigoGhost

*The first thing i did.*

* "I said: Hey cool lucid dream!"*

----------


## changed

Woke up...   :Sad:

----------


## spacechase0

Tried to get some candy beside me window. Then my cat distracted me.  :tongue2:

----------


## I_C_U

What I did was that I tried to fly, but of course, I ended waking up with a failed attempt.

And yeah, don't hope for your lucid dream, 'cus you will. So there's no need for hopping.  :Shades wink:

----------


## yumester

Well i had lucids as a child before i even knew what they were. The first thing i can remember doing was slowly floating backwards while standing by my bedroom and then floating right above the ground. I didnt really know about dreams so i would always try it in real life and wonder why it wouldnt work.

In my first lucid after finding DV and using RC's i looked at the classroom clock(i was at school) and it turned weird. i got all giddy, flew out the door, down the hallway, and outside. I gliding around a hill out back of my school for about 5 minutes before i woke up. God, was i happy that morning.

----------


## mattbrox

> And yeah, don't hope for your lucid dream, 'cus you will. So there's no need for hopping.



Thanks for the encouragement! I'm going for my 6th LD attempt tonight. Wish me luck!





> The first thing i can remember doing was slowly floating backwards while standing by my bedroom and then floating right above the ground. I didnt really know about dreams so i would always try it in real life and wonder why it wouldnt work.



Cute  :smiley:

----------


## Draxis

Good luck, I've been working at it for a while, but no luck yet. What method are you attempting? Also, I think I had a lucid dream when I was younger where I conjured a laptop out of thin air and it started to break (b/c technology doesn't always work in dreams) and I conjured several more...

----------


## beachgirl

i was in second grade and my teacher was telling me i wasn't doing a very good job.
i flew to the Caribbean, went swimming, then picked up some cute guy for some "fun in the sun". 
then i went back to my second grade classroom and my teacher told me i would pass second grade with much higher marks now!

----------


## Puffin

It was a while ago, before I really learned about lucid dreaming... I think I tried to fly.

----------


## LWA

There were two DCs there besides me, both young women. When I realized I was lucid, I wished them well; I might have said, "May you be happy." The dream lasted only long enough to do that.

----------


## LaoTze

I flew! but just as soon as I got airborne my friend called me on my cell and woke me up... talk about bad timing to get a phonecall  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidmaster

I remeber my first lucid dream I was fighting alien ninjas and moving at light speed... best ever...

----------


## nina

fly of course!  :smiley:

----------


## XeL

I controlled a pokemon in a pokemon battle. No joke. Epic shit.

----------


## Man of Shred

I pretty much just touched everything admiring how real everything felt.

----------


## nonick

Fell down when I realized I was lucid, crawled to a tree to get back on my feet and my dad woke me up, asking if I was working that day...

----------


## mattbrox

> Good luck, I've been working at it for a while, but no luck yet. What method are you attempting? Also, I think I had a lucid dream when I was younger where I conjured a laptop out of thin air and it started to break (b/c technology doesn't always work in dreams) and I conjured several more...



I'm attempting to DILD. I've had 6 attempts so far. Even though I haven't had a LD yet my dream recall is much better  :smiley:

----------


## Find

I woke up in my room, which had magically transformed into a cave.There was this sumo wrestler next to me. So I was, like, "Cool. I'm dreaming. Heh. I'mma turn him into a kung-fu kick fighter." So I did, and I woke up because I didn't let myself 'sink in' to the dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Supernova

I became quite excited at first.  I tried to do one of those run-up-a-wall-and-backflips, but I fell.  Tried to pass through the floor, but it didn't work.  Ran outside, I think to try to fly, suceeded in jumping high.

Not until several Lds later did I meet with sucess on the third issue.

----------


## iateadonut

before knowing what lucid dreams were, i would fly all the time.  the best dream i had was flying up over the ocean - i would fly up until the sun was too warm to bear and then dive down into the ocean, breathing underwater and jumping back out into the air to fly close to the sun again.

after i knew what lucid dreaming was, the first thing i tried to do... well, i don't think the moderators would let me say.

----------


## killguta

I ate some chocolate coated cookies with strawberry filling. The taste was SO real :O .

----------


## Draxis

I had a WILD last night, brief seeing as it was my first LD. After feeling as if I were pulled out of my body, I remember looking at my hands and seeing seven fingers on my left hand!

----------


## Max ツ

Um............it was not exactly vivid, so i dont really remember all the details.

I remember i was in a nightmare at my school and suddenly the weird and scary little girl comes up, and suddenly I think, this is a dream! i had realization in some of my dreams before my first LD, but i didnt have control, i just knew it was a dream. I expected that this would be the same but i found i could move. I thought, AWESOME!!! and just to check, felt a pillar near me, and it was amazingly real! I didnt know about lucid dreaming then, so I didnt know i had to stay calm, and woke up from the excitement. The whole experience was about 1 minute long.  :Sad: 
By the way, good luck having your first LD!

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

I tried to grow wings to fly with, and believe me, i do NOT regret it! Read my dream in my old dream journal, there should be a dream called "flying, playing baseball in a super-market and backflipping". There i got lucid for the first
time and tried to grow wings.

----------


## Serenity

Reversed time  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

I started to kill demons, of course.

----------


## gohan3499

I've not had a proper LD but when i do im gonna have sex with this one girl i'd never be able to.  ::hump::

----------


## mattbrox

It wasn't a proper LD, but last night I did have my first semi lucid dream.

And of course, I killed zombies with a gun. And the gun was just my hand in a gun shape.

Pretty fun  :smiley:

----------


## DreamSkater101

I failed haha.
I looked at my hand and saw the 'L' I had put on it that night before going to bed. I suddenly realized it was a dream, it was really dark, I walked down a corridor and it felt weird to be Lucid so I freaked myself out and woke up hahah  :tongue2:

----------


## Robo

I was launched through a wall for no apparent reason and then woke up.

----------


## username695

Realized I was in a dream, and then it ended.  I did A DEILD and rubbed my hands to stablize it. That didn't work.  I tried again, and that time I spun.  That didn't work either.

----------


## Schmitty the Programmer

I summoned a girl I have a crush on, but before we could really do anything a Matrix agent came in and she ran away.  So, I kicked his ass.  Shit was so cash.

----------


## EnjoyJoey

I was proud of myself for finally inducing a LD.

I ran around my house with complete freedom. I then tried to jump through my door to outside but awoke... Lame

But i didn't move after I awoke so I actually entered another LD via WILD/ DEILD ( two my first night ). That time I learned my lesson and opened the door to outside haha.

----------


## BigFan

> I was proud of myself for finally inducing a LD.
> 
> I ran around my house with complete freedom. I then tried to jump through my door to outside but awoke... Lame
> 
> But i didn't move after I awoke so I actually entered another LD via WILD/ DEILD ( two my first night ). That time I learned my lesson and opened the door to outside haha.



 ::lol:: 

In my first one, I tried to fly but the dream started to fade, tried to stabilize, worked but then faded again and woke up  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

The first I can remember was when I was four or five (no kidding, I can LD since I can remember)

I had a fake-awakening and my room was very dark.  I knew there was a flash light with the batteries dry in the middle of my room.  I was afraid to pick it up, but I knew that it was a dream and I could turn it on from my bed.  So I did turned it on from my bed (I want to point the batteries were dry)  From there... tons of them.

----------


## The Cusp

I looked at my hands.  Didn't even know the term lucid dreaming, I just wanted to find my hands in a dream after reading Castaneda's books.

----------


## Hidden

Stood in a stunned silence for a couple of seconds before waking up.  :tongue2:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

This was my first LD.  This will always be the first thing I try to do in all my LD's 8).

----------


## ThaKid

My first LD was the last night. What I did first was like most I tried to learn how to fly. Most say they would wake up after crashing, but not me. I crashed into like 3 trees and i ran into the ground just apon take off. This LD last 1 hour. I did all the classic stuff like look into mirrors, surff the web, talk to DC, make fun of DCs, and tons of other stuff so good luck hope you have one soon.

----------


## oceanblue

I can't remember my first LD ever. Since I joined this forum, I had an LD where I took a piece of the sunny blue sky with puffy white clouds in my hand. I wondered how it would taste. I noticed that it felt a lot like a piece of very thin slightly damp styrofoam.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I _almost_ had sex.....figures. My first lucid was probably where I went pro with the controlling XD.

----------


## Yarbskoo

The first thing I did on my first LD was summon a lightsaber. Woke up before I could use it though... :Mad:

----------


## Samael

Deliberately induced death via Big Lipped Alligator. What? I was, like, five, and I couldn't figure out how to wake up from a nightmare.

----------


## WolfTotem

Was talking with my DS, a relative, who in this case was a dead relative. That was before I became lucid. Suddenly I realized he's dead, became lucid and said: "Wait a minute! You can be there, because you are dead!", he said: "Oh, okay." and faded into thin air.  ::D:  Then I woke up.

I'd say, plan ahead. Who you want to summon, what you want to do etc. and even more important, learn to stabilize. Although one of my LDs (had four of them) was stable without conscious stabilization. I was just so relaxed and concentrated on what happened.

----------


## smartspinner

I have had lucid dreams before but all of them were before i knew that there was even a word for what i experienced but since i didnt know about stabilization or about anything on this site i would wake up a few seconds after becoming lucid but i remember always trying to control water but it never worked before and i haven't had a lucid dream since then but it's only been about a month before i discovered the site

----------


## SoupRobot

I used to have them when I was a little kid before I knew what they were. Except I alway had nightmares and would wake myself up as soon as I found out it was a dream. In the first LD I had fun with I flew (I'd flown in non-LDs before and was already okay at it), tried pyrokenesis (idk how to spell it) and ate dream pizza. BTW dream pizza is awsome!  ::D:

----------


## 156curses

I had my first LD last night - I would like to post a new thread about it - but what I did was try and fly for a bit. I kind of failed. hahahahaa

----------


## horsey101

Just had my first one tonight. I managed to fly but it was blurry and not that great. For next time, I need to get better control over the dream.

----------


## Mistborn

I had my first LD last week. I remember thinking how real everything looked and I was really happy that I'd finally managed to WILD (but when I woke up I realized that I'd only been dreaming that I WILDed). Then I closed my eyes and couldn't open them again, so I woke up.

----------


## Exdream

My first LD was a WILD (One of the few I've ever had), there was a massive empty field in every direction with square stone pillars spread all over. I got excited and set all the pillars on fire at once, and than I woke up :p
Man, I got to start LDing again..

----------


## hintss

In my first lucid, I realised I was dreaming. kind of obvious. I then proceeded to say "Wait a minute, this is a dream" in the dreamworld

I forgot the rest of the dream 2 hours later.
that includes setting, plotline, everything but the fact that I was lucid and that I said it out loud.

----------


## Auraez

Picked up first thing i saw and threw it into wall, then pulled it back with telekinesis ::D:

----------


## deisempai

I passed out in my first LD...

----------


## Ilumirath

I bended reality to my will, wich for som reason was veery easy back then.

----------


## googaloo

My first lucid, I was at a college and I tried to fly but it wouldn't work too well so I compromised and jumped really high and eventually I was jumping from building to building. I noticed a couple walking through a football field and thought about what I could do in my dream. Just some random thought appeared in my head "I want to send a T-Rex on them!" LOL

So a T-Rex came out and chased them away. It was weird though because the T-Rex was sickly, skinny and weak.. Hmm... I'm sure there's an interpretation there. Then I was freaked out that there was a T-Rex running around in my dream so I sent tie-fighters to destroy it. After a while and walking around the football field, a friend appeared to me and I said "I don't really remember what I was going to do in my dream" and he responded with "Didn't you want to go and talk to the brilliant minds of the world?" Before I could respond I woke.

----------


## hgld1234

Teleported from school to a theme park. Day school is enough, I don't need a dream school thank you very much  :smiley: .

----------


## Frozenbullies

I said 'This must be a dream!' and my vision blurred so I spun around. I was more into the dream, but my vision was horrible. I shouted, "Clarity!" But it failed. However, I did get my Mom to obay me before wakeing up. I told her to stop spinning me....

----------


## MadMonkey

Went into the family room and showed my DC parents I could do telekinesis.

----------


## flyinghawkins

In my first lucid dream, I flew in a jet pack and manifested objects & rooms at will. I then told a dream character that I was in a dream and he looked at me like I was crazy.

----------


## danny04274

In my first lucid I was in an urban neighborhood, and I just walked around, explored, and tried to summon some DC's with mixed success.

----------


## marcher22

Looked at the sky and  Behold! what marvelous colors I saw across the sky, and the sparkles. It was an amazing sight....

----------


## Burke

Looked up, floated like 3 feet, can't remember anything else  :Sad:

----------


## suntok123

I did 3 consecutive reality checks. Looked at my four fingered hand, pierced my ribs with my finger, and looked and re-looked at a clock. Then I woke up... :Sad:

----------


## Cabletv

Definitely called my recent ex-girlfriend for a uhh....reconciliation.

----------


## LucidAtmosphere

The first thing I ever did in my first Lucid Dream was quite simple.  I wall up to a table made of marble, karate chopped it, and watched it explode into pieces like foam.

----------


## Sam1r

Hey,
Well I've always wanted to fly,so in my first LD...I attempted that...
However,I remember being at some club and so I thought of jumping really high,and so I did,through the ceiling and back down...haha
Sam

----------


## Dreamerr

I tried to fly...And I couldn't. Then I tried REALLY hard and I tried so hard my window shattered LOL...But I did fly after I broke the window ;D

----------


## dreamperson

uggg... the first day i learned about LDing i fucused on that ALL day i wasnt even gunna try 2 have on that night but the first thing i said in my dream that night was "im dreaming!" well i was rite about that much.... but from what i heard on this website it wasnt lucid...nothing seemed real i could remember certian stuff like 2 stay calm but nothing seemed real so i think it might have been my subconsios giving me what it thought i wanted cuz my mind didnt have any logic 2 it  :Sad: .....so im not sure if that counts...

----------


## LRT

I did a backflip and yelled "Yahoo, LD!!!"

----------


## Cacophony

*I tripped out on how I could taste, touch, smell everything... especially the feel of the world. Then I really closely examined a very strange colorful skyscraper made of little beams of light and was fascinated that I could see all the atoms making it up. Then I watched my hand atomize.*

----------


## Xegar

Levitated. "Omg, it's a dream" *falls down to the ground*. "i wanna go to Hogwarts! now!" my brain: "no way, you idiot. time to wake up" me: "crap!.. wow, my first LD. where's my DJ?!"

----------


## Yarbskoo

> Definitely called my recent ex-girlfriend for a uhh....reconciliation.



 ::hump::

----------


## Robot_Butler

If I remember correctly, the first thing I did was look around in all directions at once.  It was like I was seeing the entire dreamscape in one shot.  It was one of those, "holy shit" moments.

----------


## Hidden

o.o That sounds really cool RB.

----------


## bt5

Few years ago when I had my first LD I wasn't know much about LD so I am not used any techniques. I was in a dream with familiar location, but I see earth on the sky instead of moon. It light the bulb on my head and I said my self "It must be a dream". Because I am already on earth, If so how can I see it in sky? I go to my house for another check. When I arrive there, my home is like a spiral building. After that I concluded that I am dreaming, I wish to fly. And I was flying... Then I wish to see a place that I never been. I wish to visit New York, and I see high buildings rising up from ground to my foots. Scene is changed just in front of my eyes. After that I wish to do some fantasy stuff, flied to a desert and went to place like hidden military base. I summoned some pokemons and fight them with my magical powers. It was awesome.

----------


## PercyLucid

> If I remember correctly, the first thing I did was look around in all directions at once.  It was like I was seeing the entire dreamscape in one shot.  It was one of those, "holy shit" moments.



Are you sure that was a lucid?  Might be, but it sounds more like a Projection  :wink2:   Good job!

----------


## mackerel

Sex... Yep, deep I know. 

But hey I didn't even know what a LD was at the time. My sex drive just took over the dream and I found myself in control.

----------


## Yarbskoo

@bt5 

Wow, that's an awesome lucid for your first one.

----------


## Itachi

When I had my first lucid dream, it was just random... It started out as a normal dream and everything was just random. Then everything started going dark and this voice was like "I will destroy you, you are weak." So then I became lucid for a few moments, I told the voice that it was wrong, then I conjured lightning out of my hand to create light. Then I ran up to a person, and then I became non lucid somehow...

----------


## andrewp

Well,

In my first lucid dream, I didn't have much control. I was changing locations really rapidly, and I ended up on the top of a skyscraper. I was thinking, "Hey cool, in lucid dreams you can fly!!". I jumped. I fell. I didn't fly. I woke up.  :smiley:

----------


## rynkrt3

I went outside of my house and started to fly  ::flyaway:: ^.^ then found a really hot chick and..nvm ::goodjob2::

----------


## emh360

My first lucid dream was when I was about 8 years old. I was being attacked by birds and couldn't wake myself up. It sucked.

----------


## Burke

Well, since technically my first Lucid dream was when i was 8 and had no idea what they were, i made myself wake up bacause it was a recurring nightmare that now doesn't happen. Recently though, in my "first" LD, I tried to fly (of course) and floated a couple feet above the ground, then i think i might have lost lucidity or something, i can't remember and didn't write it down  :tongue2:

----------


## Mirse

Ran around shooting monsters.

----------


## Johnbronze

Can somebody say blowjob?  ::lol::

----------


## cygnus

blowjob.

----------


## Yarbskoo

blowjob

----------


## dreamperson

had my fist one last night. i touched a lot of stuff talked 2 DCs ate ice cream it tasted SO real!!! and then tryed 2 see if i could have a shared dram with my cousin(only because i knew she was in the room with me) it was amazing i can never feel anything or fast in my dreams im still stunned

----------


## Ivi942

Pinched myself to see if it's real xD In the second one, years later, I decided that since it's a dream, I should wake up >_> Flew around in the third one ^^

----------


## Jrwhar

In my dream i was on top of a building in a city, and a voice came out of nowhere telling me to question reality, I looked a clock on a building and it read 16:00, then looked again and it was 17:57 and then 16:00 again, then I became conscious. The first thing I did was try to create a pair of neo glasses, it took a few tries but I did it, then I teleported to the moon. But i got so excited I freaked out and woke myself up.

----------


## Saturos

Sex.

----------


## Eldraziking187

I had my first Lucid dream about a year ago. Actully, it was a little series of them in the same night. The first part was kinda hazy and my senses were not working well. I was praticing the WILD technic and I felt very different in this dream. Before I became lucid I was standing in a very distorted room and all I could see was a red bar (the kind for drinkin') in front of me. I was very good at the time about doing reality checks through out the day so I reminded myself in my dream to do one. At the time my RC was to try and make a pen I keep on my deck at work levitate by tossing it in the air. I must have done it 20 times a day and it never worked ofcourse. Anyway, I looked for a pen and could not see one. So I looked harder at the surface of the bar and one eventualy materilized on the bar. Now that should have been enough to make me become lucid but at the time I was a noob and it had no effect. I picked up the pen and tossed it about 8 feet up and it did not levitate, in fact I could not see it once it reached a certain hight. When it came back down it was no longer a pen at all. It was a CD....weird. At this point I became a little lucid. Things began to fade. I picked up the disc and threw it up again. This time it came down as a living bird and for a brief moment I became very lucid and woke up. I layed there and did not move. I recalled and got up for just long enough to sloppally jot my experience down. Looked at the clock and I had about 1.5 hours till it was time to wake. The second dream was way more realistic. I was standing outside of my apartment at night but the sky almost seemed like day. I turned away from my street and looked at the building. There was a beautiful women, bright red hair, somebody I had never even seen before. She looked like something out of a fantasy movie , godess like, very much so the women of my dreams. I asked her who she was and she just looked at me with a smile on her face. I decided to go with a different RC in this dream so I jumped a couple of feet in the air to see if I could hover. And I did! Jumped again and this time made it about 10 feet, the feeling was great. I had dreams about flight in the past but once you become lucid, everything seems to make more sense and seems more real. That was it, I was dreaming and I knew it. I grabed ahold of my "dream girl" and bursted like a lighting bold 200...300...400 feet and could see the landscape beautifly. The girl seeming pretty amazed at what was happening grab hold tight and we hovered together high above my apartment. She told me she wished it were daytime so she could see the Gulf of Mexico. I closed my eyes and reopened and presto, it was noon. After we landed, things happen. Dirty things. I have had many more dreams with my dream girl since and she has even told me her name. The problem is the name is different every time I see her. She is my number one dream character and we spend alot of time togeather in my dreams. She is not always there but when I want to see her I can usually find her. Maybe oneday I will actully meet her for real. Who knows how that works. Hope this helps and inspires.

----------


## Lisayla

@Eldraziking187 Hehe nice LDs, I very much like the idea of having a long lasting relationship inside dreams  ::D: 

Anyway, my first lucid... I was in my bedroom, sun beams coming through the window, they were actually so bright that it was hard to see anything. I wasn't lucid yet.

I looked around a bit, then poof, my father appeared in front of me  :Cheeky:  He began talking which changed into yelling after a while, but it was without ANY logic. Complete gibberish, lol. I thought to myself "What the bloody hell!" and performed a reality check. It failed and I became lucid. It didn't last long though, the dream began to fade instantly so I started rubbing my hands together. I managed to hold it for about 15 seconds, then I woke up.

At least I remember it perfectly  :smiley:

----------


## Thirteen

Realised a giant octupus couldn't possibly exist so i blew it up with a fireball  ::D:

----------


## Folqueraine

I looked around too. I was amazed at the beauty, the details of the landscape... The fact that it didn't "pop away".

----------


## Munky

It was as a result of logical conclusion. "I'm not in high school anymore!" Then, with my mind, I commanded everyone to step aside so I could kiss the girl I loved.  *sigh*  

My only other LD I grew massive black wings and took to the skies.

----------


## Delwind

I flew, until i hit an eletric fence D:

----------


## joshac

I just stood there, looking around, amazed how everything looked, how everything felt so real yet bizarre, then I woke up.
In the first lucid dream I had without immediately waking up, I created all kinds of different lights and patterns with a walking stick I found

----------


## DreamState66

I threw things around and called them back with telekinesis.  :tongue2: 
Then i became too excited and dream collapsed, WILD.

----------


## Raspberry

I became lucid because I realised that there are no snakes where I live, so it must be a dream. I ran around really fast, peed in a bin, shot flames from my hands, pulled things to me and kissed a boy.

It was awesome  :tongue2:

----------


## Arra

The first LD I remember was when I was 12, unintentionally. I had no idea what a 'lucid dream' was at the time, and found out when I described it to my mom and she told me what a lucid dream was.

I was in a vivid, grassy hilly area with houses and trees, surrounding a huge canyon. My friend was there. I realized I was dreaming for no apparent reason, and it was extremely vivid and fun. I had no problem remaining in it. I wasn't trying to fly or do anything like that. I just continued to run around the dream world in the grassy area. I told my friend that when we wake up, we should both make sure to remember this.

That dream is still the most vivid, probably the most long-lasting and exciting lucid dream I've had. Because since trying to get them, they've lasted no longer than a few seconds.

----------


## NobleDreams

Well, it was quite a long time ago. I was being chased by a huge orange dinasaur rex when the thought hit me; "If I scream I'll problebly wake up!" I was quite desperate to get away from the dinasaur, so I screamt really loud and sharp. I woke up a little proud (I tricked the dinosaur. |.- ) and amazed since I could tell it was a dream. I didn't know about lucidity.
I wish you good luck =)

----------


## YoungOdie

my 1st full lucid dream, i fell asleep in my bed, no joke

----------


## Tsirist

My first lucid dream began as a nightmare. I was in the kitchen when I heard a pained heaving, a hacking. I could tell it was my dog, since he has non-serious breathing problems occasionally, but in this case it sounded like we was going to die. I went to investigate, scared because I thought he was in serious trouble. Then I realized how ridiculous it was. I became lucid after a brief reality check (it was weird, because I looked at my hands and thought I had ten fingers, but when I counted again I had an extra :O ).

At that moment I felt an intense and wonderful realization and power. It was pretty awesome. It was a green-and-yellow feeling, electrifying. However, shortly after, my dog was not having problems anymore. Now he was radiating an intense, incredible hate. I could feel him snarling, although he didn't actually seem to be. But I could tell that the nightmare/fear side of the dream was coming back and that he wanted me dead. So I willed him to stop, and he just ceased to hate me and walked off happily.

That was basically my first lucid experience. After that I went and tried to fly, failing miserably. But hey, I guess my first attempt at dream control was a success.  ::D:

----------


## Raspberry

aw that's cute haha  ::D:

----------


## Phantym

Well, I walked outside and tried to change the lighting of the dream because I thought it was too dark, so I tried to expect it to be light outside.

Yeah.. don't do that in your first LD.. lol. I woke up.

----------


## johoiada

Well my first recorded LD started as a nightmare where I was being chased by an agent with a gun and he chased me into a Public rest room.i was behind a stall and he was shooting through the doors of all the stalls. when he go to my door i heard him put the gun up against the stall and thought i would die. then i knew i wouldn't die because it was a dream. and the first thing i did was blow up the stalls (unintentionally) and proceed to give that DC the beating of his Nearly ending life ::bslap:: . once he was dead i stuffed him into a backpack and started slamming him around. :Mad:  then i tried to jump out my window, crashed and woke up  :Bang head:

----------


## Shadow27

2011-01-28.2 | lucid - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource
quite disappointing...  :Mad:  :Bang head:  ::whyohwhy::  :Dead Horse:  ::furious::  ::doh::  ::damnit::  ::shakehead::  :Pissed:  ::cry::  :Crying: 
Yeah sorry about that, I used pretty much every emoticon that would apply... lol

----------


## Emiko

The first thing I did in my first lucid was think, _I'm dreaming.  Even though I've picked up all those fancy cards, the next time I look at my real PackRat account, it'll be exactly the way I left it last night._ That was really about all there was to my first one; it was very short.

The first thing I did in my second lucid dream was attempt to make a building rise up out of the ground by thinking about it.  It didn't work.  I tried again, this time trying to make some kind of modification to an existing structure, and succeeded in summoning a DC who set about making that modification for me. :/

----------


## Shadow27

This thread is reassuring me  :tongue2: , It seems like everyone's first couple lucids are short.
Having had only two they were pretty disappointing. lol

----------


## Phantasma

It was unplanned, totally spontaneous and lasted about 2 seconds. I was around 7 years old and dreamed I was running through the den away from 3 scary dudes that were standing in my grandmother's bedroom smoking pot (lol). I went from running to flying and was approaching the sliding glass door that led to the patio. I just wanted to get out of the house and was suddenly aware that I was dreaming so I _consciously_ reached out to open the door, then woke up. I had another dream when I was around 30 but I think that one was more sleepwalking than lucid dreaming. Not sure.

----------


## You

Getting overexcited, and levitate, not sure anymore though, more than 2 weeks ago... (no wait, that was the second LD, but the first was kinda... private and not really long/exciting)

----------


## Klikko

I snogged with a girl  :smiley:

----------


## ShinodaCM

First lucid before knowing about LD: Fly

First lucid after knowing about LD was going out to kill somebody specific. It resulted in an epic Anime-esque battle to the death with throwing cars around with my mind and giant Laz0rz and stuff like that!

----------


## Amity

My first LD was after a reality check in a false awakening, so I was in my bedroom.
I couldn't believe how realistic it was.
I spent a few minutes just walking around the room and touching things.
I felt the carpet beneath my feet. I bent down and touched it and was longer than usual, and extremely soft.
I remembered reading about imagining a different scene behind a door, so I tried it, and entered the first dream world I ever created.  :smiley:

----------


## Arra

> My first LD was after a reality check in a false awakening, so I was in my bedroom.
> I couldn't believe how realistic it was.
> I spent a few minutes just walking around the room and touching things.
> I felt the carpet beneath my feet. I bent down and touched it and was longer than usual, and extremely soft.
> I remembered reading about imagining a different scene behind a door, so I tried it, and entered the first dream world I ever created.



That sounds amazing. I really wish I could stay in my LDs for longer than a few seconds. You're lucky that you didn't even have that problem your frist time.

----------


## Gr8God

Inserted penis in to girls mouth
8===>O:

oh yea I forgot I had 2 lds on my first time  :smiley: 
In the second ld I ate a iceblock LOL

those two things seem to have something in common *cough cough MOUTH long hard thing

----------


## Kraeia

My first one was when I was 13. My friend had asked if I'd ever had a dream where I realized I was dreaming and I told him that I hadn't.

And sure enough that night I was walking down a street and realized all of a sudden I was dreaming. I flew around for a couple of minutes before I all of a sudden knew the dream was about to end. I desperately spent the last few seconds I had turning myself into a super saiyan, my hair began shooting out my head and turning yellow, but it didn't stick up all cool-like, it just fell down to my shoulders. Lol good times.

That was my first one, and I've been practicing my RCs, dream recall, and visualizations for the past 4 days since I looked into this more. I've been steadily increasing and last night I even began to question my environment, but I can't remember anything after that moment, lol. I'm determined to learn and enjoy LDs though ^^

----------


## backslashed

Looked at the sky and shouted "LLLLUUUCCCCIIIDDDIITTYYYY NOWWW!!!!!!!!!!"  then the sky flickered and everything looked colorful. Then some dream characters told me that I'm dreaming. I asked them back if I really am dreaming and my lucidity faded away. So next time dont ask them DCs but do a reality check instead!!!!

----------


## whiterain

all my early lucids as a youngster were very frustrating because i always thought that when you realised it was a dream, it just meant that you were waking up and there was no way to make it last longer than it takes to wake up. i remember being so sure that there was something to it, or that the places i had just visited actually existed, that it would actually get me quite down sometimes. took me many years of forgetting about it until i found out you could learn about how to control this stuff. god i was in such a blank mindspace for so much of my life. all better now though i hope  :wink2:

----------


## greystorm182

I think I was about 9 or 10 and had no idea what a lucid dream was at the time. I argued with a dream character about whether I was dreaming or not. It was an exact duplicate of me and was trying to tell me I wasn't dreaming.  ::roll::

----------


## JussiKala

My first lucid? I was standing on the ground.  Everything around me was gray. The ground was a gray substance that constantly changed forms. The wind was blowing. Big chunks of the ground were flying around the whole existance. 

Then I realized that it was a dream. I looked at my hands to see how realistic they looked. They looked somewhat okay. I was so excited that I woke up after a few seconds.

That's it. Sounds boring but it was the weirdest experience in my life.  :smiley:

----------


## MatrixMaster92

After just waking up instantly the first few times, I just walked around totally mesmerized. I couldn't even think about what I wanted to do I was so amazed.

----------


## Matte87

The first things I did, was to end nightmares. I think I held my hands to my ears and started singing while closing my eyes. After that I started killing myself to wake myself up.

----------


## kx20

in my first lucid dream (which was last thursday) I tried to fly by setting a trampoline to the window and jumping out (pretty creative huh?) it didn't work because i kept hitting the metal bars on the window.

----------


## Laretta

Me and my friends explored a hospital-like building inside and it looked weird (curved walls) - it was very strange  :Thinking:   ::D:

----------


## kx20

If you are going to explore dreamscapes, make sure to do constant reality checks because it's easy to forget that you are dreaming. :smiley:

----------


## Marrelito

I remember i said "I am dreaming right now." and then looked for details surrounding me for a few seconds then, i woke up probably for the excitement i had when i realized i am in a dream.

----------


## Recidul

I think it was a LD in which I suddenly just realized I'm dreaming and flew off through the roof of the building in which I was. I appeared in a dark void with my senses reduced.

----------


## Kling

I woke up in a bed inside a classroom, and wanted to yell out, but when I was thinking about yelling, all the DC's in the dream turned around and looked at me. I felt a bit creeped out, so I just said a quiet hi. :p

----------


## astraalipaska

In my very first, unintentional lucid dream, which I had when I was about 9 years old or so, I jumped long distances and also tried to be spider-man. The spider-man thing worked occasionally and sometimes I could shoot web from my arms, and sometimes not. But I could climb walls easily... It was so awesome. :Cheeky:  

And Im happy that I still remember it even though it happened years ago.

----------


## cakelady

I love this thread, some funny stuff  :smiley: 

Mine was in a circus tent with an Xfactor failure. Suddenly realised I was lucid, took two steps forward and then everything turned to static.

I am due a better one than that now please!

----------


## Astralglide

Yeah my first LD consisted of me getting too excited about achieving lucidity and waking up.  :Sad:  You're more informed than I was my first time out (having never reseached the topic beforehand), so you'll hopefully forgo that experience.

Edit: The first LD I had where I didn't wake up though I flew through this very nice little 1800s German town. Always wanted to revisit it, but I've never remembered that intention on subsequent LDs.

----------


## Plorp

The first thing I did during my first lucid dream was stop and look around and then feel a tree. It increased the vividness of the dream immensely, which was cool  ::D:

----------


## KristaNicole07

In my first ever controlled LD, I tried to make my boyfriend at the time appear to me. I was at his house and everything, but no one was home, and I couldn't get him to appear.

----------


## ohmeej

At first, I tried to fly, but once it really hit me that I was dreaming, I immediately abandoned that and ravished my crush, hahah.  :Cheeky:

----------


## geogzm

I got out of bed and got very grumpy in my dream because I couldn't get my subconscious to create any cool stuff.

----------


## Kinetic

I walked in front of a moving bus.

----------


## NobleDreams

I just walked around in my house observing the dream. It was really facinating, I'm looking forward to the next one =)

----------


## Mrhamster

This happened like an hour ago. I was in my school's huge gym, and I realized I was dreaming, so I started to fly. I flew up to the seats (bleachers) and just as I start to fly faster, I got excited and woke up. Oh well, it felt really awesome.

----------


## Raphael

I was really little when I first started having LDs so I don't remember. Probably stopping nightmares though, I would just try really hard to open my eyes.

----------


## cedward1

My first lucid was long ago, but when I first started having them I was in elementary school. I got a huge kick out of doing things I was never allowed to do in waking life. In one dream, I was with a friend at lunch, and got up and started dancing on the tables because I could get away with it. I kept telling him we were dreaming, and he should goof off with me, but he kept saying "no we aren't" and trying to convince me to stop before the teacher came back.

In another of my first lucids, we were in an assembly, and the principle of our school was up front talking. I stood up and was about throw some things around and cause chaos just for fun, but he gave me such a nasty look that I decided it wasn't worth the risk.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Wow probably walking through walls and grounding my mother. 

I was pretty young.*

----------


## Conforming Non-Conformist

Flew, fist in the air and a smile across the horizon...and then .08 seconds later - woke up!   ::D:

----------


## whiterain

> My first lucid was long ago, but when I first started having them I was in elementary school. I got a huge kick out of doing things I was never allowed to do in waking life. In one dream, I was with a friend at lunch, and got up and started dancing on the tables because I could get away with it. I kept telling him we were dreaming, and he should goof off with me, but he kept saying "no we aren't" and trying to convince me to stop before the teacher came back.
> 
> In another of my first lucids, we were in an assembly, and the principle of our school was up front talking. I stood up and was about throw some things around and cause chaos just for fun, but he gave me such a nasty look that I decided it wasn't worth the risk.



haha your school dreams are very similar to mine. in fact i had a carefree dancing at school dream last night

----------


## Solarflare

I drank a smoothie 

(it was a semi-lucid)

----------


## Ndm

I went right to the walls and felt tgem cold, hard, just like they would for real. This amazed me. Then, my dog barked next to me and woke me up. Almost killed him xD

----------


## TheMusician

When i had my first lucid dream, i did a random reality check and became lucid. I then had sex  :Shades wink:  , fought of a pack of lions with my mind, and used telekenesis to change a gatorade bottle into a different flavor.

----------


## Ocarina

Well, I was scratching my head and dead skin was flaking off everywhere, but it looked like it there were hundreds of really small white flowers floating everywhere. That wasn't weird, but then they clumped together and I thought "Oh! I have to do a RC!" I put my thumb through my hand. At first it resisted, but then I told myself I WOULD put my finger through my hand and it popped through (Kind of like a coin could pop through rubber when pushed really hard). The first thing I did was jump, thouhg it was really hard to get off the ground, like gravity was pushing harder than usual. But I still floated, and was rising while getting more horizontal to get out of my bathroom through the window when my dream destabalized. That was last night  ::D:

----------


## Mental

25 years ago I incubated my first 3 lucid dreams (all with the same goal).  I had a college dorm room in downtown Tampa on the Hillsborough river.  The dormroom was at the top floor (7th floor) of the dorm with a sliding glass window overlooking the river and downtown.  I had gone to the top of the the tallest building downtown, which was straight across from my dorm, and took pictures of my dorm, the river, and other pictures of the river as it went out to Tampa Bay.  I then made hard copies of the pictures and laid them together as a collage to visualize.  My lucid dream goal was to jump out my dorm room window and fly.

So finally I realized I was dreaming for the first time and did just that.  I flew out the window around 10-15 feet and saw exactly what I had visualized with my collage, except it was REAL.  The sight and experience was so intense I woke up.

Lucid dreams 2 and 3 were the same except each one was a little longer and more successful than the last.  I still have those pictures, with tape residue from where I taped the collage together.  Someday I plan on scanning them and using software to make the collage into one image.

----------


## frederom

I flew... IT took me some attempt but at last I flew

----------


## isaace

I said, "I don't have to because I'm lucid." Then woke up.

----------


## rainwatercoyote

I tried to turn myself into a wolf. I managed to grow some fur on my knuckles, but that was it... woke up about five seconds later. I didn't care, I was just ecstatic that I'd gotten lucid.  ::D:

----------


## Coolb3rt

my whole childhood has been filled with dreams of me having super powers, only to wake up and have such dissapointment...
so I don't get disapointed any more...
but the first thing I did was leap into the air and fly after spining to maintain lucidity

----------


## WarBenifit156

I tried to have sex with a hot female dream character.

----------


## Polarity

Flew on first attempt, managed to swim in the air in my room for a bit.

----------


## Elektrobear

First time I became lucid I had just taken a short nap and was somehow aware of my body lying in the bed while dreaming. This prompted me to announce to the party I was currently attending, that I would be leaving immediately. I proceeded with flying through the window(which felt awesome by the way  ::D: ) and then panicking once I realized that I was actually flying and that I was super high up. I closed my eyes and felt the dream slip away. When I opened them I was lying in my bed. Since then I've only had one dream that was as vivid and serene as this one(in the latter one I tried to prove to family members that I was dreaming by walking on water.)

----------


## Zeno

Leap off of my porch only to faceplant into cement, I spent the rest of the dream trying to grasp the air and pull myself up.

----------


## mooseantlers

Ran forward lost it and woke up

----------


## ElsiaStar

Walked through a wall, then attempted to fly

----------


## PurpleDonk

had sex

----------


## GoingBzerk

I laughed somewhat evilly and commanded the bottle of water in front of me to turn purple.

----------


## NeoNoez

Well not sure which one was my first. I tend to remember past events and details with good clarity and consistency, but I never did remember the order so much. For example, I have memories that I have been reasonably able to deduce the grade in elementary school they happened by linking order with memories in close proximity of each other. I'm not always so sure that x y and z memories happened before or after a b and c, but I tend to remember the contents of a b c x y and z very well. 

I do remember how I discovered what I later learned was not typical, but instead "lucid dreams". It was when I was still in elementary school, one year we had the most awful coach for gym. She had us run 3 laps around the entire elementary perimeter at least 2 times a weak, and yelled at anyone who was taking to long and tell them they weren't trying hard enough. 

Anyways, I remember dreaming that I was in the line filing outside preparing to run the laps in gym class and decided to try something. Not sure what prompted me to try, but I held my breath in my dream, consequentially, I was holding my breath in reality. I remember discovering that everything slowly faded and reality seemed to sort of 'swirl' as the coaches angry yells faded away along with the physical world I seemed to be in. Slowly I woke up, and when I was awake, I thought about how awesome my discovery was before going back to sleep shortly afterwards. I employed that trick religiously from then on when I had a dream I didn't like.

----------


## MoonLiteNite

(rolls a set of dice, snake eyes, rolls again, snake eyes, rolls again, snake eyes?) wait, so i am dreaming? (wakes up)
DAMN IT!

----------


## USA

Well I was switching shoes to my basketball shoes and then I'm like "I'm gonna do a RC" (Jokingly...) and I stuck my finger through my hand. It freaked me out so bad, I jumped on my bed and screamed! I covered my face and was like "Go to a different dream! Go to a different dream!" Then I was in a really big open grassy gym.

----------


## LikesToTrip

I WILDed and floated above my body in a jesusonthecross pose with no visuals for about 15seconds and then woke up.

----------


## Nufeather1

I was on my computer, but the screen was blurry (which was my RC) then I wiped my hand in front of the screen and made it turn completely white, then just as went fully lucid I got excited... I guess a little too excited, I woke up.

----------


## Felina

Let's see... *gets Dream Journal*. In my first LD I clapped my hands and turned around in circles, then woke up because I was excited. Yes I know what I did wrong. XD

----------


## LucidPower

I had a sudden rush of excitement and tried to move but everything was in slow motion and just froze mid-step and fell into the ground and  woke up. lasted like 15 seconds but that was years ago well before a new of any stabilisation techniques. I actually foolishly thought I would be able to control the dream without any stabilisation techniques. oh what a lesson I learned!  :smiley:

----------


## Rock4Dreams

What i did is change the gravity. It was so cool!!! then i rc'd and then i tried to teleport but i failed

----------


## LUC1D

I flew over these huge open fields near my house.  By far the most powerful LD I've ever had.  Most exciting and vivid by far.

----------


## ElMareci

I was outside with my little sister when I was suddenly like, "Whoa, I'm actualy dreaming?!" (I'd never heard of lucid dreaming at this time).  I said, "Before I wake up, I want someone interesting to come down the street."  A big white SUV came over the hill and my favorite person in the world came up. <33  Best dream everr....

----------


## lefty97

The first thing I did were RCs, of course.  After that, I went outside and looked at the sky.  I could see and hear the stars popping like pop rocks.

----------


## Oreo

The first thing I did was stare at the sky and scream, "Wake up! Wake up!" There were demented classmates chasing me.  ::?:

----------


## BobbyLance

Get out of my bed and doubted if it was a dream, and it waS. After discovering it was a dream, I woke uP

----------


## needalillove

I actually remembered it was jessica albas bday and i tried to call her..... sucks that the phone didnt work

----------


## Karlitaki

well in my first LD i didnt know that was LD i though its just a dream so i wast just excited that i can control my self  . so i was just looking around .

----------


## Marm

The first thing I did was flying. It's without a doubt my favourite lucid dream.

----------


## Linnypig

Ran out the door and flew! It was amazing!
But... Ever since then, I can't fly at all...  :Sad:

----------


## SouledIn

The first thing I did was calm down.  The second thing was I tried to make a car speed up and slam on its breaks.

----------


## Wool

Well, i was in the middle of a fight somwhere in china when i suddenly shouted out: OMG im in a lucid dream! the second though came afully fast actually.. I started to try stuff out but since i was stressed from the fight.. i forgot that i was dreaming X_X i tried to make the man in front of me t a blue geometric figure or somthing haha xd

----------


## RXC573

My FIRST LD was very low-level awareness, so I just made a boat coem through a plaza and made the world smell like cherries. on my first one with real awareness, I just ran around wildly becasue i was excited.

----------


## Hades

Haven't achieved any intentional LD's yet as I've only begun.
But can recall two childhood instances.

Dream 1:
Was 6 or 7 at the time when the first Toy Story came out, for some reason I dreamt that the TRex was very menacing and had a sort of sinister, evil grin on it's face and that it was always in these dark corners where I was walking around my house at night making direct eye contact ::shock::  with me from the shadows (Most of my most terrifying dreams involves some terrifying demon, witch, etc which is looking at me but never really chases me, much like the grudge where you're too petrified to move), never really saw it chase me but its presence was foreboding especially when it felt like it was closeby. I think it looked less toonlike as well.
But suddenly for some reason I realised it was a dream and when I stopped feeling afraid and deliberately thought "why am I afraid of this guy?", it became friendly and stopped the eye contact and somehow I turned night into day.

Strange considering I'd seen Jurassic Park, Mortal Kombat etc and had no probs.

Dream 2: (Also 6 or 7yrs)
Was playing on a field that was across from my street and noticed that when I tried to jump of things like a swing or something which I usually did when awake I could kind of float. I remember conciously deciding to walk back to my house, up the stairs, to the second story balcony with the knowledge I could control what I wanted to do and dived of the balcony and floated across the street and about fifty metres across the field where I comfortably landed.
Went to run back and try it again but by then must have lost lucidity as I could only float to the ground below without the momentum and Euphoria I felt earlier.

Both were lucid in the sense that the dreamscape was in my control at least for a while.

----------


## WhatsReal

Flew to space!

----------


## sloth

That was so long ago...

----------


## bihon

From what I remember as a child, I didn't really do anything, but go along with the nightmare, being scared, my mom closing my eyes, as I could still see the horrible zombies and ghosts crawling from under the ground. I think I was crying? 
But the first one I've had (WILD) since I started recording my dreams on a daily basis, I was in a game, like the sims, so I was playing around with the landscape, added some water in a hole, and dove in it to find myself in a store  :smiley:

----------


## Psylocibin

I was pretty amazed at where I was for a while and how real it looked. Then I jumped up, and did a backflip. I noticed two guys standing behind a car, a fat one and a smaller thinner one. They were watching me and saying I was no good lucid dreamer. So I made one of them levitate. Dream ended.

----------


## Osmodin

Sadly at the time like any noob would i flew awkwardly.

----------


## BloodyHell

I tried to fly away from pumpkin-head zombies, failed big time, rushed into a portal, said a cool line to my grandfather who was angry at me and lastly, tried to summon someone, failed so decided to create the body myself. I only got to the legs and then woke up.

Good Luck!  ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

Ran. Away from the nightmarish part of my subconscious that was chasing me.

----------


## Lucid Warrior

The first thing I did in my first lucid, besides RCing and stuff, was jump up to the balcony with like a moon jump and then I flew down the hall of my school and ended up inside my house.

----------


## MrMarley

Hahaa this is interesting, just realised that I had a lucid dream when i was a young'un, it had always stuck in my memory, and it was always my most favourite dream ever, but even after discovering lucid dreaming I hadn't clocked. Hah, well I was about 6-8 years old, and I was sitting in my room by the window and looking outside. Don't remember how but I knew I was dreaming, FULLY and I was so excited, so I thought, what is the one thing I would want to do that I can't in reality.. Hands down... be spiderman, swing webs from tree to tree building to building. Jumped out of my window into the gardens, and then started swinging from tree to tree, at one point there wasn't anything around i must've attached to some air particles or something. Anyway got as far as a small town, where the dream dissipated and faded to black. Best dream EVER so far.

My first induced LD, was about 1 and a half weeks ago. I swore in my dream at home, while talking to my mum and it occured to me.. wait.. I NEVER swear at home, lol. SO I said, 'I'm dreaming..' and then my mum said 'Yes! Well done' and went off to do something. I immediately went to my back door and tried to get it open, amazed at how real it all was. Opened the door, saw the night sky, and how it looked EXACTLY like my garden in real life. I went out into the garden, then decided i would fly. I crouched down and then blasted off into the sky, quite surprising how fast it was, I was nearly above the clouds, definitely in them, then I felt absolute exhiliration as i was free-falling to the ground, like a skydiver, felt soooooooo real, I was like, 'woooooo', then wondered how I would stop. Thought, its a dream, i can do what i awnt, then just before i hit the floor i froze in mid air, then casually planted my feet on the ground. Then it dissipated... because free-falling from the sky isn't the best thing to do for dream stabilisation..

Amazing  ::D:

----------


## telentis

Vault over a handrail and run up a small wall, Mirror's Edge style.

----------


## DannyC

I jumped to try to rocket through my roof, it didn't work, then I crouched down and put my hands on the floor, and started spinning to stabilize the dream, I teleported and lost lucidity -.-

----------


## Skygerobrian

Became lucid shortly after flying.. didn't do a traditional RC instead I told my uncle(DC) to turn purple.. he did and I got exited and woke up.. I'm still excited.

----------


## Laretta

I was in a hospital-like building and explored the interior (most of my lucids are passive like this one - exploring the place/dreamscape)... I also met my other friends there and said them that they are just dream characters. Later I found an elevator in the building (it looked like a spiral staircase O_o)... Everything looked very weird - and clear, life-like.

----------


## littledreamer

Unfortunately, I've lost all of my dream journal entries from when I first got into LD about a year ago, so I don't fully remember the dream.

However, I remember the first thing I did was look at my hands to increase detail.

Boring, yes, but it worked.  :Cheeky: 

LD

----------


## Mancon

I woke up.  :smiley:

----------


## jmlxkimchi

my first thought and action: get out of the nightmaree o;

----------


## fOrceez

Touch something/teleport

----------


## rynkrt3

Fly... Like a boss.

----------


## Vincent Venatici

I ended up seeing this weird skeletal form of some creature running out of my room and it scared me so much I woke up.

----------


## Mzzkc

Turned the world from 2D to 3D.

----------


## Avalanche

Climbed up a sheer cliff, well I could walk up it, but it was pretty steep. There were grasses and bushes along the way. I got up to the top, and just jumped off and soared over a grey and choppy ocean. The sky was grey as well. I returned to the cliff a few times to jump off again. I did it one final time because when I flew low over the ocean some big black thing caught me by the ankles and dragged me down. I tried to stay flying, but I just slipped into a blank dream after that.

This was a decade ago, so I don't count it on here. I plan to go back there and even the score soon.

----------


## yumiko27

The first thing I did in my first lucid dream was rub my face after my dream guide called me a moron and slapped me. It was...the only way I would calm down and believe her when she said it was all a dream.

----------


## Solarflare

I shouted ''THIS IS A DREAM!''

----------


## JussiKala

I laughed like an insane man.

Then I looked at my hands. I think I  stated this earlier somewhere here.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Reading all these experiences is so inspiring.  It is difficult to describe how exciting that first moment of lucidity is.  I can't be totally sure about my first lucid dream.  I think I was in a WWI battlefield, when I first became lucid.  I remember just floating upward in a state of euphoria, looking for miles and miles in every direction in disbelief.  If that wasn't my first lucid, it was one of the first.

----------


## Metallicuh

Ran outside changed the sky to a clear afternoon.

----------


## Robo

I was involuntarily catapulted through a house about 1 second after I realized I was dreaming

----------


## Kezune

I summoned a dryer. XD

----------


## Supernova

tried to do one of those run-up-the-wall backflips in front of a bunch of DCs, and fell flat on my ass  ::chuckle:: .

----------


## t0m

I think I did a brief shapeshifting sort of thing, but the dream didn't last long so I can't say for sure. Also, it was around 2 years ago.

----------


## Hopsin

Tonight will be my first ever attempt at Lucid dreaming! I hope I can one day experience a Lucid Dream.

----------


## starburst

Well, before I knew what lucid dreaming was, I would always just fly. Or escape from dinosaurs. Depending on the situation.  :smiley: 

But after I learned about lucid dreaming and all its glory, and when I learned how to control dreams, the first thing I did was explore my house and try to change my appearance. Boring, I know, but it was really quite fascinating, even if I failed... ::D: 

I guess I'm just more the type of person to enjoy realistic dreams. Sure, surreal things like breathing underwater, flying through space, and other awesome stuff is always fun. But I find I always seem to enjoy the "boring" dreams more, because they feel most real and most likely to actually happen. It's very cool!

----------


## AlternateState

That moment of realization will be one that lives with me forever.  :smiley:  i became aware on a set of dirt rooftops like the one's from dark city or the matrix (The same rooftops by the way) i had-dou-ken'd which i now basically use to confirm my state of lucidity. And yes there is occasions i've tried to do it in an normal day state.

----------


## WaterDreamer

I stared in awe at a glass door at my work... but it was a vivid, dreamy door LOL!  Then I woke up.  Thankfully I've been able to do MUCH more in just the few I've had since then... mine seem to improve consistently.

----------


## Buhl

Created my character.  :Oh noes:

----------


## hermine_hesse

I had my first lucid dream when I was around 8.  I saw a giant butterfly in the sky and just knew it was a dream.  I tried to convince all of my friends in the dream that we were dreaming, but none of the DC's bought it.

In my next lucid dream, I just started flying around.

----------


## BoxcarRacer

I told myself to take me somewhere interesting. I took myself to a castle with a robot dancing on a ball.

----------


## lsddream

In my first lucid I just tried to fly.

----------


## gab

I flew  ::D:

----------


## Marm

> I flew



*Yawn*

I flew... fast.

----------


## meistersomnius

Flying!

----------


## willeex

It was such a long time ago I had my frist LD. So I can't really remember.
But I remember I was at a park with my new class (Dream). And I thought "How did I end up here all of a sudden?" & I reality check'd and BOOOM all of a sudden I become lucid and everything literally boomed infront of my eyes. Like a big air-wave from a Atomic bomb.
I was so surprised and happy that I finally attained lucidity so I woke up ;(

----------


## kvxdelta

Ahh, my first lucid dream...  ::D: 
I remember I was watching Starcraft tournament videos (Played it a long time ago just a little bit lol) and I suddenly thought of doing a reality check. I pinched my nose and could breath and then looked at my hands. Before I could even count I noticed they were twisted, mangled, stretched and shortened, bloated, and discolored. It was a horrifying sight but I got up and walked away with the headphones still on and decided to test my dream control abilities. Of course the headphones just so happened to stretch with me as I walked probably because I wasn't really thinking about them but I then decided to try and change the sound coming from the headphone to loud, shrill screaming. It worked as soon as I thought of it and I was freaking terrified. I threw the headphones down and ran off, pretty startling lol. I then tried to make a jetpack appear around the corner so I could fly around but it didn't work. Tried a few times more, still didn't work. Finally, I remembered reading somewhere that by looking up out at the sky and shouting colors, the sky would change to those colors. I went up to the large window in my room and the outside area was quite different. It looked like a more rural area but anyways, I just looked up and shouted a few different colors. It definitely worked. I ended up making the sky switch to an atmospheric view involuntarily and that was awesome but woke up right about then. 
Anyways, good luck my friend!

----------

